# ti voyage 200 vs ti Nspire



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 7, 2010)

I need a new calculator since my older brother is taking mine. So what should I get? The TI voyage 200 or the TI nspire?
I like the shape of the voyage better, but the nspire has more functions and is newer.

http://www.amazon.com/Texas-Instrum...D2Q1/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291698986&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Texas-Instrum...GERY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291699081&sr=8-1

Also, how functional are they for things besides calculations? They both have full keyboards and the ability to take notes. Gaming? Translators? 

Thoughts?
P.S. If you are selling either of these for fairly cheap, let me know.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 7, 2010)

god TI sucks. get a real calculator.


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 7, 2010)

First off: It depends on what you need it for. And for the general part nspire is better because it has more functions, and you can actually program on it. There are a lot of programs out there for both tho. I would tell you to get the nspire, but it's your choice.

Edit:


masterofthebass said:


> god TI sucks. get a real calculator.


Troll.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't troll.


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 7, 2010)

o rly?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 7, 2010)

I dare you to find one of my 3,200 posts where I trolled.


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 7, 2010)

What about:


masterofthebass said:


> god TI sucks. get a real calculator.


And anyway, nspire ftw. Ignore all these trolls.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 7, 2010)

he didn't even link to the nspire CAS. There's no way you can say that the normal nspire is remotely close to comparable to an HP50g


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 7, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> he didn't even link to the nspire CAS. There's no way you can say that the normal nspire is remotely close to comparable to an HP50g


That's not remotely supposed to be flame. (Sarcastic) anyway, might want to think about cas too. Also, keep in mind a lot of students choice TI's and therefore a TI calculator would be more compatible with your friends'.


----------



## Quadrescence (Dec 7, 2010)

Okay.



masterofthebass is *not* a troll. He is right. TI is _wrong_. :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp

For the love of Jesus Christ, TI blows. TI is a terrible piece of sh!t. I have owned a Voyage 200 for about 7 years now. Yeah, that long. last time I touched it was when I put it away in the closet for my newly bought (at the time) calculator:


See that graphing calculator in the middle? Guess what it is.
*BAM, AN HP-50g
*If you want a real calculator, this is it. Sporting a powerful CAS with incredible symbolics, high precision numerics, graphics, SD card slot, infrared, mini USB, serial, this has it all. Any plot you can imagine. An equation library. A 2D equation editor. This is one *****in' calculator.

See that thing next to it? It's a motherfuggin' infrared printer. The calculator comes in a leatherette case. Oh, it comes with a hefty 2 or 300 page manual. That's the condensed version. The user's guide is over 500 pages long and is online for free.

Did I mention you can overclock this calculator without any hardware modification? No? Well this hotrod only is clocked at 50 MHz or so, maybe even less. But it can be soft-clocked to over 200 MHz, and can be dynamically switched. How badass is that?

Oh, I might mention. It has...
RPN SUPPORT
Look. Don't cry you little wieners. RPN is the best way to input mathematics on a calculator. Here, let me type the quadratic formula right now.

b NEG b SQ 4 a c * * - SQRT + 2 a * /

That required zero thought. No parentheses, no fumbling around, no being a pussy. This is the way to go. Best of all, it takes all of 10 minutes to get the hang of. Still not satisfied? This beast of a calculator contains Gerber Baby mode for people who can't sit down and learn RPN. That is, you can enter your expressions as you would on a TI calculator if you really ever so want to.

The Nspire is a piece of overpriced crap. Terrible symbolics. Terrible numerics. Lousy programming. Enjoy a terrible calculator. It is probably the PSP of calculators. Has all these great features but about 1 or 2 things worth using for its entire lifetime.

Just to ensure that I have some authority on what is a good calculator, I have used an 82 83 83+ 84 84+silver 86 89 92 92+ voyage200 nspire nspirecas, a load of casios, and HPs. This is definitely the best and will remain the best.

Oh, and if you don't think I do math, I just typed this up today. *Click it.*



 Don't argue with masterofthebass. He is right.
​


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't recommend the TI Voyage 200. It is big and heavy; and has basically all the functions that come with the TI-89 Titanium Version. anyway, if you're looking to connect sensors to the calculator (i have used infrasonic sensors to detect the velocity and position of different objects); i think the TI voyage 200 is your best bet.
If your looking only to do simple math calculation involving matrixes, lists, integrals and stuff like that buy the TI 90.
anyway, talking with a friend, he told me that the HP 50g is THE CALCULATOR, so I would also consider buying it (it is not so expensive, just like a regular TI).
I have used a TI 84 for 4 years now, and I'm pretty satisfied with it. However, i cant create complex matrixes and stuff like that, but i love it


----------

